# Casting Platforms and Tarpon Cages



## Guest

Nice work!


----------



## Bryson Turner

Boatbrains said:


> Nice work!


Thank you!


----------



## ZisMe

Very nice. 
In your experience, what type of shipping costs would we expect on a basic casting platform? Roughly 400 mile estimate (covering miami to south and charleston to NE) would give most of us a max $$ shipping amount. Thx.


----------



## Bryson Turner

From Tallahassee to Islamorada cost about 150 that’s UPS haven’t shipped USPS yet. I try to hold platforms and make one trip to S FL or Orlando ever so often so people don’t have to pay shipping.


----------



## AgAngler2370

This is probably an ignorant question but is that a seat on the casting platform in the 5th pic?


----------



## Bryson Turner

AgAngler2370 said:


> This is probably an ignorant question but is that a seat on the casting platform in the 5th pic?


No not ignorant at all! But yes the customer was an older gentleman and wanted to be able to take a break without having to get off the platform.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## GulfCoast

outstanding work super clean cap !


----------



## Bryson Turner

GulfCoast said:


> outstanding work super clean cap !


Thank you!


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## Backcountry 16

Nice looking work there.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Legit - nice work. I’m bummed that I just placed an order with Bluepoint (Titusville company). 

@Bryson Turner - I’ve got a bluepoint casting platform - if I can get it to you would you be able to weld on receivers and add a removeable sissy bar?

Products really look great, nice work, man!


----------



## Bryson Turner

tgjohnso said:


> Legit - nice work. I’m bummed that I just placed an order with Bluepoint (Titusville company).
> 
> @Bryson Turner - I’ve got a bluepoint casting platform - if I can get it to you would you be able to weld on receivers and add a removeable sissy bar?
> 
> Products really look great, nice work, man!




Yeah we can, I’m assuming it’s anodized? If it’s powder coated we’re going to have to grind the powder-coat off and re powder-coat everything once it’s all done.


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## GAFlyFisher

Hello, what beautiful work! Are you only manufacturing these, or willing to install on local boats as well? (I'm in Thomasville... Thanks!


----------



## Bryson Turner

GAFlyFisher said:


> Hello, what beautiful work! Are you only manufacturing these, or willing to install on local boats as well? (I'm in Thomasville... Thanks!


I’m not sure what you mean? Install? You can always bring your bait by our shop if you need stuff measured.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## Fishshoot

Sent your contact info to a buddy, he wants a lean bar added to his platform on his spear ltg


----------



## Martin Carranza

Bryson Turner said:


> -Basic casting platforms starting at $350 with powder-coat and SeaDek (add $50 for anodized finishes, brushed or polished. Also note SeaDek is not custom. Custom SeaDek can be included for additional costs.)
> -Add sissy bar for $250
> -Tarpon Cages $400+ for removable and $750+ for cage and platform.
> -Other custom products can be made. Ex: Poling platforms, grab bars, custom ballyhoo trays, custom deck keys etc. you imagine it we build it! (please note all items will be required to have a deposit put down to start the build, and no prices include shipping)
> 
> Contact me at [email protected]
> Thank you for your interest, and I hope to put one of our products on your bow soon!
> 
> Visit our website: http://www.metalfabtallahassee.com
> Follow us on Instagram (@metal_fabrication) and our Facebook (Metal Fabrication and Sales of Tallahassee) to see more of our work!
> View attachment 32252
> View attachment 32234
> View attachment 32236
> View attachment 32238
> View attachment 32240
> View attachment 32242
> View attachment 32244
> View attachment 32246
> View attachment 32248
> View attachment 32250



Hi what would be the cost for the platform you made for Capt. Carlisle? + Shipping to Miami?

thank you, awesome work there


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Just had a custom casting platform with a removable ring built by these guys. Awesome work! Actually worked me in quicker than they said it would take. The platform is a tank and the welds are super neat and clean. Would definitely recommend these guys for us folks fishing the Northern part of FL. Thanks Bryson!


----------



## Bryson Turner

DeepSouthFly said:


> Just had a custom casting platform with a removable ring built by these guys. Awesome work! Actually worked me in quicker than they said it would take. The platform is a tank and the welds are super neat and clean. Would definitely recommend these guys for us folks fishing the Northern part of FL. Thanks Bryson!


Thank you for the kind words! Glad you're happy!


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Zika

Have had Bryson's crew build me a custom kayak carrier for the truck and some other items. They do great work and they're good folks.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Zika said:


> Have had Bryson's crew build me a custom kayak carrier for the truck and some other items. They do great work and they're good folks.


Thank you for the positive feed back! And thank you for your business!


----------



## Bryson Turner

Martin Carranza said:


> Hi what would be the cost for the platform you made for Capt. Carlisle? + Shipping to Miami?
> 
> thank you, awesome work there


Hey, sorry just seeing this. Are you interested in the platform or the tarpon ring? Because that platform is an Evolution one we do not sell those. We just make the Tarpon ring for it.


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Tilly_Copano

Have you shipped a basic platform to Texas? Any idea on the cost?


----------



## Bryson Turner

Tilly_Copano said:


> Have you shipped a basic platform to Texas? Any idea on the cost?


Talking to a customer now who is in Texas. It all depends on dimensions of the platform. The weight isn’t what expensive. It’s the sheer size of the box that it has to go in. I’ll try to find a receipt of a platform shipped to the keys so you can have a ball park.


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## coconutgroves

Nice work man, will keep you in mind


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bunp


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## Str8-Six

Just curious, is it possible to make a casting platform with removable legs? Female threads welded into platform and legs with male.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Str8-Six said:


> Just curious, is it possible to make a casting platform with removable legs? Female threads welded into platform and legs with male.


We could probably design something up. Why removable?


----------



## Str8-Six

Bryson Turner said:


> We could probably design something up. Why removable?


I have to measure but I would want to store it in my front hatch when not in use. Just trying to save space.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Str8-Six said:


> I have to measure but I would want to store it in my front hatch when not in use. Just trying to save space.


If we can figure out something that is sturdy enough its going to a lot pricier than a regular platform. Just beacuse of the “reengineering” aspect. May want to take a look at Evolution platforms. There legs are 100%removable because of it being carbon fiber then they have to screw into place.


----------



## Str8-Six

Will do. Thank you


----------



## Water Bound

I'm interested in one of your basic styles shipping to 29439. Please pm with quote


----------



## Bryson Turner

Water Bound said:


> I'm interested in one of your basic styles shipping to 29439. Please pm with quote


send me an email [email protected] and we can discuss pricing and get you a quote to ship the platform. Thank you!


----------



## Bryson Turner

bump


Bryson Turner said:


> Bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bump 


Bryson Turner said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Bryson Turner

Bryson Turner said:


> Bump


bump


----------



## Flatbroke426

Very nice


----------



## jnicosia

Found this old post , are you still fabricating these ?


----------

